# Running a Business



## Gregguk (Jun 28, 2017)

I am considering purchasing a bar in Thailand.

The actual day-to-day running of the bar is no issue, however I am unsure of what licencees (if any) I require. What/how tax returns or bookeeping is needed. 

Any advise in relation to legalities and administrative side would be highly appreicated.

TIA

Gregg


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

How long have you lived in Thailand? And, where? In Phuket, a farang's ownership of a bar usually goes bad by the first low season.
Good luck.


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Yep, agree with big foot , long ago having a bar was good, but not now , even the Thai ladies themselves fail at the bar and their doing 20 hour days. So be careful, you will need about 2,000,000 Baht in hand to last out the year, plus you have to have a good Thai lady doing the talk to suppliers , as you will get ripped of by yourself , then you have the mafia and the police bribe money that you have to pay !! Do not get caught in a long lease time , and have a fixed amount every month with no increase for 5 years , yes you got to have it this way , as what happens, if the bar does good and you make lots of money then your monthly rent goes up too , very high.
If doing it right and protecting yourself is number 1 then 
Buy bar and land outright in your name , start Thai Ltd company your director , then you can buy and have in your name , it's all money money money and you better have alot of it.
Hope we did not put you off , but think very very carefully can you afford to lose the lot.


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sounds like the OP needs legal advice. Probably not something you can rely on unless it's done in-person.


----------



## ThailanderIsHere (Sep 16, 2017)

I think you should find a counselor office in Thailand and get an advice first. To be owner business in Thailand isn't a small issue. You may have to proceed a business registration, and have to bribe an officer in order to do this kind of business. Bar or alcohol is a gray business. At least, If you want to extend the business hour, you may have to make a contact with Thai authority.


----------



## BKK_James (Sep 7, 2017)

As everyone rightly says, you'd have to have rocks in your head to purchase a bar business without speaking with a qualified/trustworthy lawyer first. [Since they're not as common as you would hope, the first step is to find one!]


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

What are the general rules if someone want to work in Thailand?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Rule #1, and the most important. You can't legally work in Thailand if the job could be done by a Thai.
There is a wealth of information on this site to give all the details.


----------

